# HR20-700 works well but would you upgrade?



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

I am a major lurker/reader and have been for double digit years. Most of the time I have just researched these forums and always found my answer. But I registered so I could ask a question or two. BTW: This is the most informative and knowledgable Sat group for DTV I have found since I got Sat which was in the 90's I still got the old GF Network channels but have to pay 14. every month to keep them. So its bitter-sweet. I am just qualifying my post to ask this question:

2-H21-200
1-HR23-700 (Was supposed to be HR24) re-upped last month got screwed
1-HR20-700
Whole house with SWM switch.

Whew-Please forgive me.

I am thinking of just ordering a HR24 from Solid-Sig so I get what I want. I just reupped so the time requirement is no big deal. 
1. Would you just replace the HR20 with a HR24?
2. Would you just add a HR24 and keep the HR20 for the outside area in the spring, summer, fall? 
3. I wanted the HR34 but they told me it would be March before available in my area. Would you just wait for this unit even though it is more money?
4. The HR24 is $99. and the HR34 will be $399. I do not have space problems now because I regularly delete.

What would you do? Add, swap, Upgrade?

Thanks

NOTE: I edited the DVR's to show (HR) instead of my original post of (H). Thanks for the comments thus far.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Personally, I would pay the $399 for the HR34 (and you can do so now via online retailer), and keep the HR20-700, and the fastest 2 of the 3 receivers you have. This would put you at 9 tuners, so you would need to configure the HR20-700 for 1 tuner mode or upgrade to a standard LNB and SWM16. I personally, would never return a DVR in favor of a receiver unless you absolutely have to be able to schedule recordings on the HR34 from all the rooms.

Just my 2 cents. I have a HR34 in my LR, a HR24 in the bedroom, and a H24 in the guest room. Currently have a spare H25 I am not using, due to the 8 tuner limit, and no rooms with TVs to put it in


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk! 

What I'd do: Keep the HR20-700. I have one and it's been solid since I got it when it came out. I'd go for an H-25, not a 24. The 25s are great little units. I can't personally vouch for the HR34, but most reports are favorable. Though with your number of recorders, I don't think you'll need five more tuners, esp. as you keep trim.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

From the way he worded the question, I though he mixed up the models and was actually talking about getting a HR24, not a H24. I couldnt see why he would dump a dvr for a receiver. Might be wrong. Probably am, as he listed the price as $99. Apparently the OP must only watch live tv. If that is the case, the HR34 would be a total waste of money.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First off, Welcome!

Your first question - would you replace the HR20 with an H24 - I think (hope) you meant HR24, you don't want to give up DVR capability. Personally, I would not as long as the HR20 is working fine I would stick with it. Especially if you are considering getting an HR34 when they are available to you.

As to "getting screwed", as I'm sure you are aware there is no way a CSR can guarantee you any specific model. It's pretty much luck of the draw when you order an HD DVR or HD Receiver. However, I have one HR24-500, two HR22-100's, and an H21-200 active right now, and all work just fine as far as I'm concerned. I really do not see any noticeable difference in performance between the different units (okay, the HR24 is a little faster - but not to the point that I'm bothered by the HR22's).

If you need more tuner capacity, then the HR34 will certainly give you that. However, it is still early in it's public release and is not as "refined" as the HR2x series. You say you don't have space problems, I'm assuming hard drive storage capacity on your DVR. Do you have problems with not having enough tuners to record everything you want? If yes, then the HR34 will solve that. If not, then you really won't be gaining anything by spending $399 for an HR34.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

One thought occured to me. Maybe he was wanting to get rid of the HR20 for a H24 (if his question was in fact, correct), in order to save the $7 monthly DVR fee. If that is the case, and he mainly watches live, then that might be a good idea.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think the OP should repost exactly what models he has and is thinking about.

That pesky "R" is important.


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep Rookie Mistake.
DVR's 

HR20-700
HR23-700

(2) H21-200 

I am sure it is answered somewhere but I am going to ask anyway.

The recievers show I am getting 1080i. If the TV is capable of 1080P via HDMI and the broadcast is in 1080P does the receiver have 1080P even though the blue light shows 1080I

Thanks Guys/Gals I am already leaning toward just adding a HR24.
t


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDSC said:


> Yep Rookie Mistake.
> DVR's
> 
> HR20-700
> ...


When you're watching a 1080p show and your TV supports 1080p/24, there will be two resolution lights on to indicate 1080p.
The later receivers have a 1080p resolution light.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No networks broadcast in 1080P, it's all 1080i or 720P. There is some VOD and On Demand content in 1080P, but that's it. On receivers that don't have a 1080P light, it lights up both the 720P and 1080i at the same time.

Also, to get 1080P on the content that's available, your set must be compatible with 1080P/24.

Must be a slow typer this morning...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

HDSC said:


> Yep Rookie Mistake.
> 
> If the TV is capable of 1080P via HDMI and the broadcast is in 1080P does the receiver have 1080P even though the blue light shows 1080I


There are no broadcasts in 1080p. It is only available via VOD. So unless you are watching a program you downloaded that is supposed to be in 1080p, you will always get 1080i from the satellite (unless they change in the future).

As to your corrected info, I would keep the HR20, and replace one of the H21's with the HR24.
Same monthly service fee's, why not get the DVR?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I've a slightly differing view to offer. 

The HR20-700 has limitations such as no 3D and it has a smaller disk drive. Further the series is at 4 to 5 years old meaning hard drive end of life is near and power supplies likely are nearing their end of useful life as well.

The HR20-700 also runs hotter and requires more air circulation (side and top venting) so it's placement options are more limited.

I still have 2 of them and teeter between swapping them out for HR24s myself but likely will let them go until failure then I need to decide if it's get a DTV replacement or get one directly (free VS 199 bucks). The only way to know one will get an HR24 is to order one online (or grab one from one of the very few retailers that do have inventory on them for sale).

Bottom line is if it's working you might just want to hang on a bit and see what offering on the HR34 comes out down the road.

Don "this is what I tell myself every weekend of late" Bolton


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Does the white cable connection with coax and ethernet come with a HR24 or do I need to order that separate?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDSC said:


> Does the white cable connection with coax and ethernet come with a HR24 or do I need to order that separate?


I think you're referring to the white DECA, which isn't needed with the HR24, as it has one internally.


----------

